# Assist Hooks



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Searched for local suppliers of the assist hook cord w/o luck found someone from Tuna 360 that found the material atmodel rocketry websites. They use Kevlar as shock cords! 20' of 400# kevlar for under $20 shipped.150#, 400#, 600# and 1000# available


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You should have asked I would have hooked you up with a source. It is $ 15.00 for 100 feet of 300# and 500#.


----------

